# Need advice



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

Im new to trapping and really dont have any one to ask so il just put it out there. I have 6 foot holds out and I really dont know propper setting baiting and such. I know its broad but im targetting raccoons thiught yal might be able to share some kniwledge maybe pics of sets?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Scroll through this forum and all your questions will be answered.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Read a bit in the forums. You can also hop on Youtube where you can easily waste a couple hours watching other people trap everything.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

1. what type of land are you trapping on, farm/pasture, timber/woods?

2. are you finding raccoon sign?

3.is there a near by water source, ie pond or stream?

4.what type of foot holds are you using?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm not a raccoon trapper, but I've had to catch quite a few on job sites before the buildings were closed up. I was using live traps. Seemed like any bait I would try worked. Ought a be a fairly easy critter to catch. Look for tracks and scat in areas they frequent and put your sets there. Good luck!


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

We use live traps around the barn and just put cat food in there they love it


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

On raccoons: You need to know one set for beginners: THE POCKET SET!.

-Find a creek with raccoon tracks. Look for a bank with 2-3" of water along the upright embankment. Dig a good one foot plus deep hole 4"-6" around starting at the water line and angling up slightly This keeps creek water out of the back of your hole. Place trap in water in front of hole. I like to wet-leaf cover my traps. Wire trap to large, brick, rock, cinder block or wire off to root. If using 16 gauge wire, make sure you use a number of strands, raccoons can easily twist off and break a single strand. raccoons ARE STRONG AND WILL TEST HOW SECURE/STRONG YOUR WIRE IS! I like to wire the chain loop directly to the drag so there is no hinge/flexing of the wire (The loop pulls perpendicular to a couple strands of wire that are tightly secured around the drag. The chain loop can flex, but it won't twist the wire. Next bait the back of the hole with fish or sardines. For lure use store bought honey. I also like to take fish and honey mixture and smear it above the trap on a nearby rock, root or whatever is there. This way if mice, rats or raccoons clean the hole without getting the trap, they will still linger around set licking the stuff you smeared around.

-Check raccoon sets early in the morning, If raccoons are in a trap non-drowning rig trap in day-light they like to chew and pull out.

BEWARE OF FLOODING RAINS WHICH CAN WASH AWAY A LIGHT OR WOODEN DRAG. If I'm worried my drag isn't flood proof, I'll run wire from my drag to a secure root or stake.

There are other sets which are real effective, such as the blind or cubby set, but the pocket is the real go-to set for raccoons. I use it 10 out of 12 times for my raccoons sets.

Best of luck...raccoons are a blast. My boy and I had a week of fun the first week of November.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That set will catch raccoon and take most mink on the creek too.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

and a lot of rats too.............


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

Only rats in my part of texas the furr buyers wont take lol and I aint never seen a mink ive been puttimg my bait on tje trap and covering it with leafs... but I guess thats why my total thus far is two opossums... and personally they give me the creeps. Thanks for the advice. And ive had alot of traps set drug to the end and nothing in it I need to start checking them before work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------

